# XP problem



## carolandfritz (Jul 28, 2009)

XP has a drop-down menu to "always show,always hide/hide when inactive" on the task and start menu, that allows showing or not showing icon on tray. Drop-down does not drop down!:furious: Any ideas why, or how to get it to?


----------



## mikedizzle95 (Aug 2, 2009)

On the XP task bar (the blue bar at the bottom of the screen) right click your mouse in any of the free space of the task bar, then click on _Properties _from the pop up menu. 

Then uncheck the '_Hide Inactive Icons_' check box, found at the bottom of the properties window.

Or is you wish to customize the options, keep the check box checked, and simply click on the _customize _button.


----------



## carolandfritz (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanx, Mike! Did all that, but as I said, drop-down menu does not drop down:thus I am unable to "customize", ie hide, show, etc. Worked OK on old computer with XP.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you sure the menu bar is on the bottom?
Some people accidently drag it to one side
Do you have the windows key on your keyboard to bring up the menu?


----------



## carolandfritz (Jul 28, 2009)

*Xp*

Here's the scoop: click on task bar, properties, hide inactive icons, customize. Now "current items" is there. Drop-down menu on any item does not drop down, so I cannot change whether icon shows or not. It's no big deal, I just hate it when my computer refuses to obey me:furious:!!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, this is a rare and tricky problem, but let's see if this fix works.
1) Right click on your desktop and click Properties. 
2) When Display Properties opens, go to the Appearance Tab.
3) Click the Advanced button.
4) In the Item drop down, select Active Title Bar.
5) Now in the size setting beside Active Title bar, reduce the size and click OK to apply the settings.

Now check and see if the drop downs are accessible. For some reason this seems to fix the problem for some people.


----------



## carolandfritz (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbup:Well, I'll be hornswaggled! It WORKED! Go figure, who'da thunk it? Thanx, Bro. I'm gonna put you in for a raise!:yes: Fritz


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

No problem. Not sure why that works but most of the time it does.


----------



## carolandfritz (Jul 28, 2009)

How on earth did you come upon that fix?? Anyway, thanx again F


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I ran into it once before and scoured google for a couple of hours to find the answer.


----------

